# 1994 Toyota Camry leaking powersteering fluid



## midnight flyer (Feb 12, 2006)

My car:
1994 Toyota Camry LE
180,000 miles
Car in very good condition
Just had Engine and Transmision replaced with Japanese engine (approx 30,000 miles on replacement engine)

Anyway, power steering fluid is leaking from the front passenger side tire area. I'm having to fill up the powersteering reservour frequently. There is some knocking and weird sounds from the steering/axle area when I press the brakes (slowing from about 45MPH to a complete stop)

Had the CV joints/boots replaced last year(over $500!!) Any idea of what this is? 

Thanks for any input. 

Midnight


----------



## buddycraigg (Nov 26, 2005)

i fought the same problem on a 94 or 95. although it has extra hoses for running the radiator fan, the leak seemed to be back at the PS pump and then running down the frame and driping behind the tire.

i tightened the banjo bolt and the leak went away for about 3 weeks, then came back.

i added some UV dye to the system and still couldn't find it. 
i finally gave it back to the customer still leaking.
if you figure it out, let me know.


----------



## ase master (Mar 26, 2006)

ok did any genious think abou cheching the out put seal on the tranny or do you just asume it was good but if its not that i know the tranny lines are leaking cuz you cant find a car were they dont leak new cars with 5000 mi. leak


----------



## whit804 (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you checked the steering rack boots? If either one has a hole, dirt gets up in the rack and kills the seals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

I suggest that you should check out the steering rack boots.

______________________
Amateur Electronic Supply - AES Ham Radio Catalog by AES Amateur Electronic Supply


----------

